# My first planted tank



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

23g -+
Hydrocharitaceae Blyxa
Taxiphyllum barbieri 
3 goldfish
4 grass shrimp
1 unknown snail


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

And flame moss soon lol


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

NYREPS said:


> And flame moss soon lol


:flame: moss ...Yes Thank You...


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Hydrocharitaceae Blyxa
Taxiphyllum barbieri
flame moss
Penny wort
Staurogyne repens
Crystal wort 
Egeria densa

2 adult guppies 
9 baby's 
1K unknown snails


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Hillbilly Homer said:


> Hydrocharitaceae Blyxa


Looks like it is struggling to adjust to new surroundings. I found Brightwell aquatics FlorinAxis helps. It is cheapest at LNT.com

Like the rock formation


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

dawntwister said:


> Looks like it is struggling to adjust to new surroundings. I found Brightwell aquatics FlorinAxis helps. It is cheapest at LNT.com
> 
> Like the rock formation


Thank You for the info


----------



## megamax42 (Jun 28, 2011)

I also really like the rock formation! That tank is gonna look awesome filled out.

If you don't mind me asking what kind of filtration do I see on there?


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you.

It was a simple homemade bubble filter made from 2" pvc.
i have upgraded to a Homemade in tank canister power filter.
i have added a homemade Co2 diffuser


----------



## ryantube (Aug 9, 2011)

the rock formation on the 2nd picture was more natural than the newest pic.


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

i had to remove many of the plants.


----------



## urbach (Jul 3, 2013)

Great improvement from previous setup. Work on the formation and plants. Looking forward to next new look. 

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

